# Christmas ornament



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 21, 2010)

This christmas ornament was made from the trunk of my neighbors last years xmas tree. I use an artificial tree, but when he discarded his, I went over and cut a chunk off. I let it dry all year and made it today with bubinga cap and icicle.


----------



## mrburls (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful, like the colors. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats really nice.  I like that one alot.


----------



## jimm1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Your patience certainly paid off. Well donr.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful. Makes me want a real tree again ... shhhhhhhhh don't tell the Mr. I said that ...


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Nov 22, 2010)

That's on my list of things to do.It turned out nice,good job.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pretty.  I like it a lot.  The tree wood is outstanding. Did you save any?  It should look real good on a larger pen.
Charles


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 22, 2010)

That looks great.


----------



## jscola (Nov 22, 2010)

Good job Glenn !


----------



## tim self (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice wood and execution.  Nice figure in the ball as well.  I've recently started playing with ornaments and they're addicting.


----------



## JimB (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful work. I've wanted to give that a try but haven't gotten around to it yet (just like a lot of other things).


----------



## glycerine (Nov 22, 2010)

That's great!  Are you planning on giving it to your neighbor or is it for you?  Just curious...


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 22, 2010)

I will give it to my woodturners club gift exchange recipient.

QUOTE=glycerine;1127622]That's great!  Are you planning on giving it to your neighbor or is it for you?  Just curious...[/QUOTE]


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 22, 2010)

Very, very nice Glenn.  And very fitting too!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Nov 22, 2010)

Glenn McCullough said:


> I will give it to my woodturners club gift exchange recipient.
> 
> Oh that means I have a shot at it,it would look real nice next to the one I got last year from the exchange(can't remember who made that one).Oh and If you get my gift sorry but most likely it will be a very nice box of wood.Oh and very nice ornament,those knots are great looking all clustered together.Victor


----------



## bradh (Nov 23, 2010)

Great ornament! Love the grain patterns in the ball.
I know what I am doing the week after Christmas. It will leave the neighbors wondering what I am doing with their old trees, lol !


----------



## Robert Taylor (Nov 23, 2010)

very nice ornament, ya done great glenn.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2010)

Love the ornament Glenn!!


----------



## philb (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice! Is the ball hollow or solid? Hard to see how big it is, but a well proportioned piece!

Phil


----------



## LouCee (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work, love the shape and color combo!


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Nov 24, 2010)

Spectacular!  I really like the colors and those eyes!  Well done.


----------

